# My Wife's New Rifle



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

A few months ago I was able to purchase an older Winchester in 32-20. Took me awhile to find ammo, but, I finally was able to get 300 rounds. Today while waiting for the charcoal in the grill to get ready, I thought this would be a fine time to see if that 32-20 works. I brought it out and put few rounds in it, chambered it couple times and was quite comfortable that it was going to fire just fine. Boy did it ever. I was so impressed with it I got my wife out of the front room and made her come out side to fire it. She wasnt too happy as she was in her "Comfy" Clothes.. however, once she shouldered the rifle and popped the target 50 yrds out with just about every shot, I was informed it was her's and its never to leave the house. Hmmpf.. so in defiance, pic of her in comfy clothes. 

I am comfortable in the fact no one knows my wife and she will never know I posted comfy clothes pics or I'd be a target for her new 32-20


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Kind of funny. I just replied to your thread about the 38-55 cartridge and I also had the 32-20 round in the same Winchester model 73 as I did the 38-55. Both guns were early editions that I can't now believe I ever let go. 32-20 is a great cartridge that I first became familiar with and owned in the late 70's and carried while trapping in Colorado.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> A few months ago I was able to purchase an older Winchester in 32-20. Took me awhile to find ammo, but, I finally was able to get 300 rounds. Today while waiting for the charcoal in the grill to get ready, I thought this would be a fine time to see if that 32-20 works. I brought it out and put few rounds in it, chambered it couple times and was quite comfortable that it was going to fire just fine. Boy did it ever. I was so impressed with it I got my wife out of the front room and made her come out side to fire it. She wasnt too happy as she was in her "Comfy" Clothes.. however, once she shouldered the rifle and popped the target 50 yrds out with just about every shot, I was informed it was her's and its never to leave the house. Hmmpf.. so in defiance, pic of her in comfy clothes.
> 
> I am comfortable in the fact no one knows my wife and she will never know I posted comfy clothes pics or I'd be a target for her new 32-20


im calling her now


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

You've been on a roll lately dovans, having luck at auctions or shows or what? Last few items you've purchased have me interested.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

I have
15 boxes of 50, 750 rounds of peters 32-20 hv-hp, looking to get 500$ if interested


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's awesome Dovans if I put a pic of my wife in her lounging gear up on the internet I would also be the target.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

gotta hit said:


> I have
> 15 boxes of 50, 750 rounds of peters 32-20 hv-hp, looking to get 500$ if interested


Wonder why you cant use it in revolvers. I'll keep in mind brother...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

They use to load HV in 32/20, 38/40, 44/40 intended for use in rifles and carbines. Keep in mind
these cartridges were BP when 1st out. The cylinders in the old BP revolvers were not designed for
pressures developed by smokeless powder. When we got into the age of CYA, companies dropped
HV for the old cartridges. New ammo is designed to be safe in any gun in circulation.
1873 /1892/ 53 Wins...short cartridges - interchangeable rifle & pistol (m65-218B ) rare 22rf.
1876 Win ....intermediate cartridges, all obsolete BP
1886 Win....the big cartridges 45/70- 50/70- ect ( m71-348win)
1894 Win...25/35, 30/30, 32/40, 38/55, 32 Win (m64-219 zip)
1895 Win...HV 30/06, 303 Brit, 7.62 Russ, 405, ect.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I loaded up the S&W 1905 with some 32-20 fired off two rounds and thats all she wrote. (double action failed) It went to the gunsmith today. He fell all over himself over the Mother of Pearl grips. Surprising how heavy Mother of Pearl is. He seems to think its minor problem with the hand gun not firing in double action.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dovans said:


> A few months ago I was able to purchase an older Winchester in 32-20. Took me awhile to find ammo, but, I finally was able to get 300 rounds. Today while waiting for the charcoal in the grill to get ready, I thought this would be a fine time to see if that 32-20 works. I brought it out and put few rounds in it, chambered it couple times and was quite comfortable that it was going to fire just fine. Boy did it ever. I was so impressed with it I got my wife out of the front room and made her come out side to fire it. She wasnt too happy as she was in her "Comfy" Clothes.. however, once she shouldered the rifle and popped the target 50 yrds out with just about every shot, I was informed it was her's and its never to leave the house. Hmmpf.. so in defiance, pic of her in comfy clothes.
> 
> I am comfortable in the fact no one knows my wife and she will never know I posted comfy clothes pics or I'd be a target for her new 32-20


Hey she looks like a lady I work with. I'll ask her tomorrow if its her...............JK

I was thinking she was going to be in a "babydoll" drat..........


----------

